# First NAVHDA NA test form y V. boy.



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I must admit a few times during the test my heart skipped a bit or two as I did not think he was doing great. But then I could not believe my ears and could not hear anything else after the scores for my V. boy were read: perfect 112 points and Prize I. Long hours of driving after felt like it was nothing, I think, due to the adrenaline rush. 

As always hunters made fun of my fashion designs, fancy rubber boots and creativity used to add more orange into my outfits. But, hey, what else a non-hunter girl could do? I am slowly learning


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You and your boy can come hunting with us anytime.

Rod and Bailey (Chloe not so much)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice job! Sounds a lot like my experience. Total disbelief at getting a prize one and plenty of comments about my footwear. That's only going to get worse because I'm about to buy some Japanese split toe boots. 

Are you going to test for UT in the future?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your boys perfect score.

We don't poke fun of people we don't like.
So they must have felt comfortable with you.
A part of hunting, and competing is the company of good friends.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> You and your boy can come hunting with us anytime.
> 
> Rod and Bailey (Chloe not so much)


Thanks RBD! I am ashamed to acknowledge I don't know how to hunt :'( I am yet to apply for a license and was told I needed to take a course first.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Nice job! Sounds a lot like my experience. Total disbelief at getting a prize one and plenty of comments about my footwear. That's only going to get worse because I'm about to buy some Japanese split toe boots.
> 
> Are you going to test for UT in the future?


I need a pair of those too! There was another Vizsla taking the UT test. I just loved to watch this four-year old male's performance. It made me want to start training for the UT test. I wished I videotaped it!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow... Congratulations!!! I too wish you had video taped it!! I would love to have see this in action.
Great Job!! 
Need a photo of you in your NAVHDA attire!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: First NAVHDA NA test for my V. boy*



tknafox2 said:


> Need a photo of you in your NAVHDA attire!!


Ok. Here is a picture of my field hat. Suggestions on how to bring more orange into my field outfit are always welcome!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - past the POINT of a V - U R getting close !!!!!!!LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My main objective is always comfort, not looks in the field.
My go to orange hat is made by UnderArmour, its not made by a hunting company. My orange shirts are Nike dri fit, or a orange Columbia fishing shirt. I love the fishing shirts, they are cooler on warm days, and have plenty of pockets.
I would bet a orange visor is a easy find. I've even bought orange handkerchiefs at Academy for $2 a pieces. I keep them for when other people show up without orange.

I will say I'm hooked on owning good comfortable boots.
I can't stand to have wet feet all day, or uncomfortable cheap rubber boots.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I will say I'm hooked on owning good comfortable boots.
> I can't stand to have wet feet all day, or uncomfortable cheap rubber boots.


Do you have a picture of your comfy boots?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The Danner pronghorns are some of my favorites. 
I have worn them for years without ever having them leak. The only other ones that have held up to the wear and tear are LL Bean, and those are good for cold weather.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/big-game-hunting-boots

These are nice


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Trevor1000 said:


> http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/big-game-hunting-boots
> 
> These are nice


I like these ones (but these are not made for women?): http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/ir...inch-boot-brownrealtree-xtra-green-camouflage


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ksana said:


> Trevor1000 said:
> 
> 
> > http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/big-game-hunting-boots
> ...


Yes quite nice indeed


----------

